# Residential TLB or Skidloader???



## wkasak (Apr 5, 2003)

Hello All,

I have a question for you guys...I do not own a company, however, I am in search of a nice piece of equipment to use for private use. I have 15 acres that has a pond, and several jobs that loader/backhoe/skidsteer would make alot easier to keep maintained. What are your recommendations? I don't want to spend more than $15,000, and buying used does not bother me. I have resently been looking at used Kubota B21's, as well as, used skidsteers. I kind of think the backhoe option will be more useful. Not sure a skidsteer will do everything I need. Please provide opinions on brands and models.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

You could buy a used model 873 bobcat with maybe 1000 hrs on it for the price range your'e at. Then rent any attachment from the dealer you would need. Stick with a brand name when buying equipment would be my advice.:waving:


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I would pursue the B-21 if it was my land. A TLB is going to roll across finished areas and do alot less damage to them than a skid steer.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

The B-21 is a solid machine. An employee of ours had a B-20 (B-21's predecessor) that we leased from him for about a year before we bought our L-35. We beat the snot out of it (it was too small for our needs) and it never complained once and held up well. We currently have a skidsteer and the Kubota and wouldn't want to be without either one, but from the sounds of your needs, the Kubota looks to be the better choice.


----------

